# Cost of servicing genuine Omega speedmaster watch



## markcoleman22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi,

I came accross a really nice speedmaster the other day, but the chronograph function doesnt work. How much could it cost to fix the watch ? Im wondering if its worth buying it and then getting it fixed....


Thanks


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello,

An competent watchmaker (that is one who does it correctly the FIRST time so you won't have to return it after a week or so) will charge you around $600. 

If you send it to an Omega service center it will cost a lot more and, unless you send it directly to Omega-Switzerland, the probability you will have to send it back is quite high.


Good luck,
heb


----------



## skoochy (Jan 6, 2009)

markcoleman22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I came accross a really nice speedmaster the other day, but the chronograph function doesnt work. How much could it cost to fix the watch ? Im wondering if its worth buying it and then getting it fixed....
> 
> Thanks


Which Speedmaster model is it? Speedmaster Pro, Reduced, Broadarrow, Automatic, and so on... there are a lot of different models, Mark-versions, and more. This will make a huge difference in service price because of the base movement.

For example... servicing a recent Speedmaster Auto can be fairly inexpensive because the movement is more common.

-s-


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)

Speedmaster is way too generic a description to give a good answer on how much servicing is going to cost. Speedmasters have been made with a range of movements with wildly varying feature sets and movements. There are manual wind, auto wind, quartz, tuning fork, Omega proprietary, ETA/Kelek, ETA/Dubois-Depraz, Valjoux, Lemania and Piguet based movements in Speedmasters.

The fact the chrono doesn't work properly opens up repair costs to a whole new dimension too, since if parts are needed they may only be available through Omega if you get the watch serviced by them. I would expect for some of the movements, parts are no longer available.

Mainstream Speedmasters can be serviced by competent watchmakers in the states for as little as $300, not including parts, and if parts are needed, for mainstream watches, the aftermarket can provide equivalent parts or they can be gotten from the base movement maker if the parts needed are not Omega proprietary. If it has to go back to Omega, the price is going to double at a minimum and more likely come closer to triple the price if not higher.

If you provide a more complete description of the Speedmaster you're considering, I'm sure someone can provide you a better answer.


----------



## markcoleman22 (Dec 31, 2007)

I was thinking of getting a speedmaster day date. I didnt decide on a particular model. But the watch I was thinking of getting is no longer available. 

How reliable are those movements?


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)

markcoleman22 said:


> I was thinking of getting a speedmaster day date. I didnt decide on a particular model. But the watch I was thinking of getting is no longer available.
> 
> How reliable are those movements?


Still way too generic a description. Off the top of my head, I can think of 8 different movements used in Speedmasters which fit the "day/date" description, and I'm not particularly knowledgeable about Speedmasters.

You're going to need to do a bit more research and get quite a bit more specific if you expect to get any specific feedback.

You might start by posting a picture of the watch you're interested in, in the Omega forum and asking for someone to identify the model and movement, and then ask about reliability.


----------



## skoochy (Jan 6, 2009)

Ray916MN said:


> Still way too generic a description. Off the top of my head, I can think of 8 different movements used in Speedmasters which fit the "day/date" description, and I'm not particularly knowledgeable about Speedmasters.
> 
> You're going to need to do a bit more research and get quite a bit more specific if you expect to get any specific feedback.
> 
> You might start by posting a picture of the watch you're interested in, in the Omega forum and asking for someone to identify the model and movement, and then ask about reliability.


I am pretty sure (but not an Omega specialist) that the Speedmaster Day-Date is a specific model with variances in material/etc., and it is based on the 7751 movement.

But agreed it would be helpful with a reference number, especially since this stuff changes over time.

-s-


----------



## A37semerson (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a Speedmaster Professional cal. 861 that I purchased new in 1969. It's been in a drawer for about the last 30+ years. I recently pulled it out, wound it and found that it runs perfectly. All of the chronograph functions seem to be perfect. Anyone out there able to give me a good estimate on what to expect for a servicing on this piece? Or, since it runs, should I just enjoy it without servicing?


----------



## Biased&Critical (Sep 16, 2010)

Definately get it serviced. As mentioned above, service costs can highly vary, from compitent watchmakers up to Omega direct service, so you are best off doing your homework and gathering some (detailled) quotes. It may be running perfectly right now, but after 30+ years of sitting stale, it migh stop working by the end of the day due to improper lubrication, etc.


----------



## Outta Time (Feb 9, 2010)

It doesn't take long for an unserviced watch, dried out and dirty after years of sitting, to destroy itself. Once damage does occur, a service becomes a restoration.


----------



## need4time (Jul 31, 2009)

Apologize to be off topic here...But Ray you seem very knowledgeable on these Speedmasters. I recently had my freshly serviced 69' Speedmaster .861 returned from a boutique watch service center. The Hour cronograph hand seems to "start" when I reset chronograph feature, while the other cronograph (minutes and seconds) don't .I shouldn't fail to mention, this happens without me starting chronograph... any insight into this would be greatly appreciated.thanks


----------



## phopwood (Oct 12, 2009)

Are you saying the hour counter is always running, does it reset correctly. If so then the chronograph adjustments have not ben set correctly.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## need4time (Jul 31, 2009)

phopwood said:


> Are you saying the hour counter is always running, does it reset correctly. If so then the chronograph adjustments have not ben set correctly.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


Thanks for that insight phopwood. I was thinking perhaps if the clutch isn't holding the hour drive because it was worn down or over oiled..however you summed it up better I believe.


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)

need4time said:


> Apologize to be off topic here...But Ray you seem very knowledgeable on these Speedmasters. I recently had my freshly serviced 69' Speedmaster .861 returned from a boutique watch service center. The Hour cronograph hand seems to "start" when I reset chronograph feature, while the other cronograph (minutes and seconds) don't .I shouldn't fail to mention, this happens without me starting chronograph... any insight into this would be greatly appreciated.thanks





need4time said:


> Thanks for that insight phopwood. I was thinking perhaps if the clutch isn't holding the hour drive because it was worn down or over oiled..however you summed it up better I believe.


Something is wrong with the followers or cams which control timing.

The clutch controls all timing, so the sub register hands as well as the sweep hand would run on reset if this were a clutch problem.

I'm by no means an expert. Here is a very very good detailed breakdown on the 861 http://omega.watchprosite.com/show-nblog.post/ti-364597/ which may help you understand what the problem is with your watch.


----------



## phopwood (Oct 12, 2009)

When the watch is in the stop position then a seperate break is applied to the second and hour counter, so if the break is not applied to the hour counter the counter will carry on counting as it is driven from the main spring directly.

There is a very nice service manual on the cousinsuk site.

Here http://www.cousinsuk.com/document/category/1796.aspx

This document does not describe how the movement works but it does show how complex and fantastic this movement is.

Bit you need to get yours fixed.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Genway (Feb 12, 2009)

When depress the pusher for zero position, the hour hammer (861-1783) strike and engage the hour recorder stop lever (861-1750) to strike too, the depth of lever strike, rely on the eccentric screw attached to the very end of the switch mounted (861-1779). Slightly over-turn the screw to right or to left, could results the hour recorder release from hold or the pusher stocked. The watchmaker need re-adjust this screw.


----------

